# Problem with Ryobi R161 router



## bcrobins (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a Ryobi R161 (not a plunge router) with RT101 router table. I have used it half a dozen times in accordance with the operating manuals. 

The depth adjusting ring has became completely immovable. Clamping lever does move, but adjustment not possible. Is there anything I can do, or am I just our of luck because this is a little inexpensive router, out of warranty? It has done every small job I needed, and is in almost new condition.

I thought maybe I should post to existing R161 thread, but could not find how to do that.

All help appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

I am guessing the adjustment has been clogged up with saw dust. I would remove the router from the table and give it a good blow out and clean out.

Some one else may have had this problem and will offer more solutions.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bcrobins said:


> I have a Ryobi R161 (not a plunge router) with RT101 router table. I have used it half a dozen times in accordance with the operating manuals.
> 
> The depth adjusting ring has became completely immovable. Clamping lever does move, but adjustment not possible. Is there anything I can do, or am I just our of luck because this is a little inexpensive router, out of warranty? It has done every small job I needed, and is in almost new condition.
> 
> ...


Hi - Welcome to the forum
Just as well you started a new thread, tagging onto an old one sometimes gets confusing, at least to me. 

From the looks of the parts explode, that router is very similar to some of the old Craftsman routers and I think James is right on.

I inherited one of the old Craftsman routers from my Dad that was jammed up like that, except that it had sat long enough most all the junk in there was petrified. You can try blowing it out but I needed some, several, applications of WD-40 to soften things up and a lot of time working the plastic adjuster around to free it up. Some automotive brake cleaner may help flush things out also. Advantage of brake cleaner is it doesn't leave a residue so I would recommend using it to flush out any WD-40 or other solvents you may have used. _One caution with brake cleaner is that some of them will attack plastic which will give you bigger headaches_. 
Good Luck


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Go to Ryobi R161 Parts List and Diagram : eReplacementParts.com for the parts schmatic and do a simple breakdown to get to the parts to clean them out. The site also shows the price of replacements (if needed) and those that are discontinued. If the cost of bringing it back to life exceeds the cost of a new one and if you need a new one then buy one, if you have finished all your projects and do not foresee any new projects then hold off until you need one.

Regards - Baker


----------



## bcrobins (Jul 24, 2013)

This is an excellent forum! Appreciate all the advice I have received. I hope to provide help at some point, rather than needing it, and will certainly post what the cure turns out to be. 

Monday is here, but next weekend I hope to work on the problem. I now think that the base just screws onto the motor housing using the spiral track, but of course I can't remove it to clean it because it is stuck. The real mystery is how immovable the needle roller #46 is. I would have thought it would at least rotate a little in its socket. It certainly won't move in or out!

Will at least consult the Ryobi repair shop. At least it is in the same state. Thinking of an oil filter wrench, but with a strong feeling the adjustment ring will break.

Maybe a person with more knowledge than I have could combine this thread with the other one I started when I was blundering around? It is /general-routing/26505-ryobi-depth-adjustment-stuck-new-post.html Wish I hadn't done that. My apologies.


----------



## Skip Whitfield (Dec 3, 2016)

I have a R160 RYOBI Router and cannot keep it running. The spindle lock doesn't seem to completely unlock and after a few seconds of running it slips out of the "partial" position and stops running. Any thoughts?


----------

